# **EUROCODE TUNING 2019 LABOR DAY SALE!!!** Ends September 6th



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*2019 LABOR DAY SALE!!*

*August 30th through September 6th!
*

Eurocode is happy to announce the 2019 Labor Day Sale at www.ecodetuning.com. We will be
offering discounts on various vendors as well as most of our product line, with prices up to 40% off! 

On top of the discounts we are offering, we are giving away $100 coupon codes with the purchase of
any KW, H&R, Bilstein, or ST Coilover kits. Plus $50 coupon codes for any and all CETE purchases.

Take advantage of the savings while you can!

Coupon codes will be distributed upon the delivery of the products and will be valid for 12 months from delivery. P3 sale valid from 8/30/19-9/3/19​


----------

